# How To Remove Rust Stains - Rust from Tools



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

Well I obviously screwed that up. Here is the link to the VIDEO


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

This works much better.



https://jet.com/product/detail/4799...&clickid=378749e1-0114-4386-8ead-b77a2e1c29c2


----------

